# 2500 acres Trophy Managed in Talbot County Georgia.



## DHCTALBOT (Jan 28, 2017)

We have verbal commitments from four possible new members. We are waiting on fund to arrive. If all checks promised arrive, we will be full for the upcoming season.

I will update this thread if anything changes.

*********************

To: Prospective New Members.

From: D.H. Club - Club Council

Club Location: Talbot County, Georgia.

Scope and Purpose:
It is the common goal of the Club Council and it's membership, to remain a premier non-profit, family oriented trophy club in the State of Georgia. We believe that we are succeeding in this endeavor. Our standards are high, but the rewards are very gratifying.

Membership Dues

Deposit:
A deposit of $500.00 will be required no later than March 1st, 2017 to retain a membership spot.

Final Dues Balance:
The balance of your dues will be calculated after we receive the lease from the Landowner. Based on past calculations we estimate the total dues for 2017/2018 lease year will be approximately $1025.00 to $1100.00 per member. This is predicated on the club obtaining 28 members.

The final balance due must be submitted no later than April 30, 2017. After May 1st, 2017 all remaining memberships are due in full.

Probation:
All new members are placed on a two (2) year probationary period. During this period your actions will be evaluated by the Club Council. If it is determined that your agenda is taking a different direction from that of the Club your membership may be terminated.

Success:
Your success will be in direct proportion to the amount of effort you’re willing to expend. The Club has been in existence for over thirty seven (37) years. Approximately 80% of the property isn’t hunted by anyone and just requires some effort to yield excellent areas. Our QDM program has been in place for 23 years. We are currently in our 14th year of a supplemental feeding program (soy bean and a number of food plots). Our efforts have produced excellent results.

Trophy Hunting:
Trophy hunting is not for everyone! It’s a concept that is easily endorsed -- and sought after -- by avid hunters, but very difficult to adhere to. Often you must allow a buck to walk that is bigger than anything you’ve ever taken. Before deciding to become a member, please review and carefully consider our trophy rules which are included in the membership package. They’re strictly enforced.

Camping:

    All camping at approved central camp-site, at no additional charge.
    No commercial power and water available.
    Generators may be used on a limited basis between the hours of 8:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m. If your generator cannot be heard by your neighbouring camp-site, there is no restriction.
    Extreme caution with open camp fires so as to prevent forest fires.


Club Council:
The Club is governed by a Club Council comprised of several of the senior members of the Club who all share the same objectives. Although the Club is not a voting club the Council welcomes any of your suggestions or concerns. A survey is sent out each year with all issues that have arisen to help guide the Council in setting policy for the following year.

For more information, or to get a perspective member packet for the upcoming season, e-mail us at: dhctalbot@gmail.com

Contacts:
You can request to meet with someone to view the property, by contacting the following Council members:

Stan 770-463-3452

Vince 678-488-5072

Here are a few images from past seasons:


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 29, 2017)

email sent!


----------



## alonghi85 (Jan 29, 2017)

Email sent


----------



## M2M (Jan 30, 2017)

*2017*

e-mail sent yesterday


----------



## DHCTALBOT (Jan 31, 2017)

*The check's in the mail.*

We have verbal commitments from four possible new members. We are waiting on fund to arrive. If all checks promised arrive, we will be full for the upcoming season.

I will update this thread if anything changes.


----------

